# "zero" water filter water harmfull to betta?



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

I had someone watching one of my betta's, who's had tail issues since i can remember.

Well trying to be helpful, She changed the 2.5 gallon tank with the "Zero" water filter water and added my prime and stress coat+ 

NOW, he's laying on the bottom of his tank, not moving, I thought he was dead. I did a little over 50% water change and let him get use to it for over an hour. He has seemed to perk up a little but is back on the bottom. 


What should i do?? Should i do a 100% water change? he was only in the zero water for a day and a half.


He's in a 2.5g heated (81):-?


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

I've never heard of the Zero water filter water but any bottled water is actually bad for all fish.

The best thing to do would be to do a 100% water change from your tap water and make sure to take your time to let him adjust but I did have a problem where a girl keep my boys 2.5 tank way to hot and when I got back he was like 'Tooo much!' And so I have to admit I panicked and quickly changed his water 100% and he was perfectly fine after.


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

With that 60ish% water change he did perk up a little bit but still on the bottom of the tank. I'll do another water change in the AM, this time i'll change 100% of the water.

Think he has a chance?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

is it bottled water they used? Distilled water is bad because it lacks the nutrients they need that is in tap water. I would slowly change out the remaining water. If the chemistry is redically different, and is changed all at once, it can cause him to go into shock just like if you plopped him into water that is hotter then what he had before the change.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Kels said:


> With that 60ish% water change he did perk up a little bit but still on the bottom of the tank. I'll do another water change in the AM, this time i'll change 100% of the water.
> 
> Think he has a chance?


I think he does as long as he's been healthy other wise  I had a male betta who I got from a girl that had him in a tiny bowl and changed the water maybe...once a month. 
His water smelled SO bad I thought he was going to die from the 5 minute drive back to my room! But he lived for a good while but I believe he was always so stressed and it finally got to him


----------



## Kels (Feb 21, 2013)

**

He didnt make it. Poor lil john, my sons gonna be crushed.


----------



## DefStatic (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I have heard regular bottled water (not distilled) is not harmful.

Zero Water is a newer water filtration system out there that removes even more minerals/chemicals from water than things like Britta Filters. They claim anything filtered with Zero Water System will have zero contaminants or something like that.


----------



## Roemgie (May 6, 2012)

Kels said:


> He didnt make it. Poor lil john, my sons gonna be crushed.


I am so sorry he didn't make it  I have to say I see all these things about new this and new that and this will help do blah. Honestly unless you have a cycled tank you don't need a filter. All you need is tap water, water conditioner, at least 2 live plants, and frequent water changes (of course a tank bigger than 2.5 gallons and a good heater) and I think any betta will be just fine and happy. 

If you do get a new guy I believe that's the best rules to live by  and if that ever happens again I would say change their water immediately


----------

